# SLOW LANE KUSTOMS IN THE I.E



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Hit me up for free estimates.Big jobs or small jobs body work paint patterns metal repairs.714 574-2956


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

mi


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

We'll come to ur house for an stimate


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Bump


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Tty


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Nd


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Inland Empire


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Good shit homie keep up the good work!


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

INLAND EMPIRE 714 574-2956


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

To the top


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

satin black


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice work!!!


----------



## 87euro (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

bump


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Pattern top especial hit me up 714-574-2956


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

SLOW LANE CUSTOMS 714-574-2956 LOCATED IN THE INLAND EMPIRE


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Pattern top Special???


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

???


----------



## kandy-kutty87 (May 10, 2004)

Mos def homie..thanks for the quote..


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

To the top


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Full pattern tops w flake from 4to800


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

SLOW LANE CUSTOMS 714-574-2956


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

Looking good homeboy ... I see u started up your own shop .... is that a new booth you got in the last pic ?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Not new but it comes with the shop


----------



## LOSCALLES CAR CLUB (Jul 22, 2008)

Thats coo man ...good to see u doing your thing man


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

65ragrider said:


> View attachment 1017329


I've got the perfect flake to go over that base..


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

[/SIZ oilE]


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

G BODIES STARTING AT 1500 FULL PAINT JOB


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

65ragrider said:


> G BODIES STARTING AT 1500 FULL PAINT JOB


 How About Big Bodies? LMK Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## alta3 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm trying get my 1997 Lincoln town car sprayed I have Around 1500


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Call me at 714-574-2956


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

Nice!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

tt
t


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Gna call you soon.Got an 81 monte for you to check out.....


----------



## shoresmokesalot760 (Feb 27, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ive been getting lots of calls of people that got burn by other shops or that their cars been there for a year plus and nothing gets done if ur having that problem. Hit me up 714-574-2956 shop located in the I.E


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Call me for a quote ill come to you 714-574-2956


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

65ragrider said:


> View attachment 1299610


Clean regal....


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## nok esco 760 (Feb 22, 2014)

How much u charge for patterns


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

nok esco 760 said:


> How much u charge for patterns


Depends what u want 600 and up


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 196deuce (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks see u in a month or so


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

What city u in homie ?


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Menifee close to perris


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

:nicoderm: I will be calling you tomorrow.


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking good look!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## jojo67 (Jan 5, 2008)

Joe text me the address to the shop


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## E-Man (May 14, 2008)

65ragrider said:


> View attachment 1394497
> [/QUOT:thumbsup:E]:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttttt


----------



## Buzzkill65 (Aug 12, 2012)

Clean! TTT


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

What line of paint are you using?


----------



## bigtyme (Oct 9, 2012)

are they still painting? looking for frame off restore for 62 ss


----------

